# RETF acting weird and kind of bloated



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

so 2 days ago i noticed my female extending her arms out in front of her while she was stuck to a leaf, normally shes tucked in. i moved her to the ground to see what shed do and she seems lethargic. she can still jump and climb. now her belly looks kinda big but when you look at her from the top it doesnt look like the pics of bloated retfs i looked up. she looks a slight bit skinny but still ok. its from the side view that she has a saggy big belly.

ive got her in a viv with one male. humidity is around 80-90. temps are in the high 20's during the day with a cooler side. they both frequent all sides of the cage normally. they both eat about 5 crickets every second day. i dust them with calcium every feeding but once a week and calcium+d3 once a week. im in the process of getting better quality supplements. theyve got a uva heat lamp and now a uvb light also. on for 12 hours a day. there's is a rain system that pump water from the pond and sprays it onto the land area. the decomposition is this tank is healthy, it smells healthy too. the plants are thriving. for the pond i have a small submersible marina filter. i change the media and clean the pump every few weeks. since the water level lowers gradually over time, ive been topping it up and havent actually done a full change in a while. it never smells like its rotting or anything and theres no algae or slime collecting. the male is acting normal, chirpin every night as usual.

so i put her a clean cricket keeper to monitor her eating and behavior last night. paper towel, water dish, branch etc. simple. put in 3 crickets she hasnt eaten any of them. she is hanging out by the bowl. her skin color is normal, maybe a little more pale, but no spots or redness. what ive read is kidney infection/bacteria issues. sigh i feel like a horrible owner, im so worried

i cleaned their tank yesterday. the glass, water change, clean filter. its a planted viv with a pond so i cant really take the whole thing apart.

now shes on the side of the cricket keeper tucked in, her belly still looks a little weird. 

this thing wont let me upload pics sorry.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Can you explain what you mean by her belly looking "weird"? Is it possible that she may have eaten some substrate or something else that may be causing a problem?


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

its like a balloon but its soft. if shes vertical it kind of hangs a little. she could have eaten some dirt but i cant tell


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

i felt her belly and theres no hard lumps. is she maybe gravid? shes only had one dark runny poo and is active if i pick her up. still hasnt eaten. should i put her back with the male?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

have you gotten a fecal check done? got pictures of the enclosure and/or frogs? 

i could be wrong but i dont think their humidity needs to be 90%... everyone has their different opinions i guess but i never keep my humidity that high. usually around 70ish. it stays about 60 in my room and they get a good misting every day. 

sometimes my red eyes wont eat when theyve been put into a new enclosure. so that might be the problem. and i dont know how high your "cricket keeper" is but the one i have and any ive seen at the pet store would be WAY to small for a red eye.


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

i havent gotten a fecal done. the only one i can collect from her is the runny one which is dried to the paper towel. the humidity goes down to probably 70 during the day when im gone, then up during misting. i raised the temp in her temporary house to about 30 celsius. the cricket keeper is the "L" one, i only put her in their to isolate her and monitor her. i dont have a spare tank with a secure lid ... i understand the not eating part im just worried about her belly and abnormal poop and abnormal way shes sleeping. i gave her a soak last night, was reading mineral oil and a melafix soak would probably clear up an impaction so i thought id try that... thoughts?


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

i gave her some mineral oil 2 nights ago. last night i think she was shedding, there was a slimy coat that was coming off her. ive never seen her shed before. i gave her a melafix bath. still no poo. she keeps doing this thing where she sticks to the glass then just starts sliding down with her front legs outstretched. im gonna keep doing mineral oil/melafix for a week and if shes not better, to the vet. just cuz thats when i get payed  wish it was sooner


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Im no expert, but 30°C seems a little high, unless there's a temperature gradient.

Edit: Oh and good luck with her...


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

well its supposed to be high 20's and when their impacted i read you should raise the temp 5 degrees.. ugh i dont know what to do. and thanks...


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

a picture would help.

some say a honey bath helps for impaction. im sure you can find the recipe somewhere. im not sure of it exactly. there is plenty of stuff about impaction if you use the search button


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

ok thanks. does the sliding with outstretched arms sound familiar to anyone?

ill try tomorrow to get pics up. this silly site isn't letting me


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

mine had trouble sticking to the sides also, i got some exo terra liquid vitamin suppliment and put it in their water. They were back to normal in no time.


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

oh OK. now the male is doing the stretching thing a little too and has been less active last 2 nights. so I'm thinking not impaction. vitamin deficiency? I'm getting repashy supervite for them, it just hasn't arrived yet


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

peddro said:


> ok thanks. does the sliding with outstretched arms sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> ill try tomorrow to get pics up. this silly site isn't letting me


Upload your photos to Photobucket (then just post the link here)

Best of luck for your frogs, I hope they get better soon.
Stories like this scare me, cuz I just started with PDFs and dread the day one of them gets sick.
I also raise alpacas, so I know how hard it is when you can't find a vet that very experienced in your species of animals.


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

she died during the night  it may seem horrible to some people but i opened her up this morning. i just really want to know what went wrong so my other frog can live hopefully. hes still acting pretty normal. didnt find any impaction. sigh. found eggs (i think) they were a gross greenish color, dont know if thats normal... i guess parasites are too small to see if there is any. im gonna try and get my other frog to the vet


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry for her (and you).  Hope your male is ok.


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

took him to the vet today. said theres not enough parasites that he needs to be treated, keep an eye on him and if he starts being abnormal, come back for meds. he thinks it was a bacterial infection so i have to rip apart his whole cage. how do you make a viv thats not gonna have a bacteria issue? i know i didnt clean the water and glass enough but how do people make theirs so self sustaining and healthy. mine LOOKED healthy, but the frog indicates that its not perfect. what should i do to improve the viv? maybe fill the pond with dirt and just have a removable bowl that ill clean everyday and use a misting system for rain instead?? input PLEEEAASSEEE and thanks


----------

